# Safest/best park to sleep in the bay area?



## 40oz in a rut (May 9, 2017)

I'm moving up to the bay area next week with very limited places to sleep does anyone recommend parks, squats, or hostels to stay in while in the bay? Also i was wondering whats the safest parks to sleep at is Buena Vista safer than Golden Gate Park to sleep at in a sleeping bag with pack?


----------



## AAAutin (May 10, 2017)

Sutro Heights Park was good to me when I was there last December; Lands End could probably yield a few spots as well.


----------



## Venatus (May 10, 2017)

you can sleep in golden gate, if you are okay with doing it without a tent. honestly buena vista aint bad, you just gotta find a spot in the undergrowth with a good tarp. stay away from open fields, and during the day in both locations, try to identify sprinklers.
the best place you could go in golden gate is far away from haight street at night. people aint too bad there, but if you dont find a trustworthy crew to sleep beside, who knows what you could wake up to. but generally try to avoid the roads and trails, and watch out for hooligans.


----------



## Bedheadred (May 10, 2017)

I'll be being a bum in San Fran in a week or two.. let's meet up


----------



## sd40chef (May 10, 2017)

Be mindful of sprinklers, usually in well groomed green grass patches. Definitely had my fair share of being awoken at some point in the night to water being sprayed all over me and my gear. 
Never been to the Bay but I know you will find somewhere peaceful to sleep. Enjoy man.


----------



## Wanderingfkit (May 10, 2017)

don't sleep downtown unless your into shards and non stop bullshit and golden gate is big but fuck that place hit north beach the sunset lands end or anywhere in east bay


----------



## Tude (May 10, 2017)

Sending you a PM so I have it in my history - but I'm contacting a friend who hangs in the park and I believe she may be living behind an apartment building - don't know but I will contact her.


----------



## pureterror (May 20, 2017)

I'm currently in East Oakland--unknowingly moved in with a dude who's being fucking evicted soon  I haven't squatted since I was in Brooklyn in 08-09... But I'm sick of the struggle to find stable housing. I think me and my dog are gonna take to the streets. I'm looking for some folks (preferably other conscious queers & anarchists) to cultivate a tight affinity group with. I'm not a prime candidate to be living outside alone in San Francisco...


----------



## 40oz in a rut (May 20, 2017)

pureterror said:


> I'm currently in East Oakland--unknowingly moved in with a dude who's being fucking evicted soon  I haven't squatted since I was in Brooklyn in 08-09... But I'm sick of the struggle to find stable housing. I think me and my dog are gonna take to the streets. I'm looking for some folks (preferably other conscious queers & anarchists) to cultivate a tight affinity group with. I'm not a prime candidate to be living outside alone in San Francisco...



Get a hold of me Im living all over the bay between houses rn new to the area i could use some anarchist friends to be on the streets and around town with


----------

